# Standards in the Southeast



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

TINTLET. I met Gloria recently at a UKC show. She was so very nice & working at least 3 dogs I believe. I know she was doing conformation, rally & or obedience. I don't think she was doing weight pull that weekend but I could be wring. Tint let is in SW North Carolina. I would get one of her dogs for the working dog. I also met a nice young lady Beth Johnson that has a Silver Spoo she was working on her Grand Champion conformation Title in the Altered class. Took a BIS 1 day. Anyway she also does obedience , agility & right now doing Hunt work. Going for her WC Title this weekend. I can ask where she got her poodle from. Her other Poodle does Fly ball.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd suggest you contact Karen Kazma in Casselberry, FL
[email protected] (407)-699-8706. She is president of the Orlando Poodle Club and could probably help you locate the correct breeder for a performance dog.

Good luck. Nili


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Chrystal Gallant and Gulf Breeze both have silver litters either just on the ground or soon to be arriving.

Kaylens is in Ocala...

Titles on both ends and breeders mentioned are Affiliate Club Members. Contacting the club will likely locate even more great breeders.

If a parti - select carefully! Tintlet has a GREAT reputation and some lovely animals.


----------



## williacb (Sep 20, 2013)

*Seeking small standard poodle in GA - healthy pet not show*

Hi - I am new to the forum (I read but don't post!) - we have a small Standard Poodle, female (21" and approx. 40 lbs) and we are looking for a companion for her that will also be good with our grandchildren, 4 and 6 years old. We don't need a champion dog, but we do want a healthy dog. Does anyone have any suggestions? Rescue options have not worked out - most will not adopt a dog to a family (even occasional visitors) with children under age 10. We would also consider a large miniature who can hold its own with our standard. Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello! Where are you in GA? You might also try contacting the breeders mentioned in this thread (I can vouch for Gloria Ogdahl and her daughter Kelsey at Tintlet).

You might also try posting as a new thread. It may get more views than posting on an old thread like this one.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Check out Pudel Haus Standards on Facebook and web. I have one of Kathy's dog. She has females available. Potty trained already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williacb (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies - we are about 50 miles north of Atlanta.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I couldn't find any registered names of parents or evidence of health testing on their website. 



pudellvr said:


> Check out Pudel Haus Standards on Facebook and web. I have one of Kathy's dog. She has females available. Potty trained already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

She only gives it in conversation. She has had people steal it. I promise all testing is done. She is not very web savvy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

I would have passed on her initially as well but she was highly recommended by Carolina Poodle Rescue. That is why I followed up w her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Well...she has an up-to-date website. Just not one that provides any information about her adults.

And you can't steal information off of OFA. 



pudellvr said:


> She only gives it in conversation. She has had people steal it. I promise all testing is done. She is not very web savvy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes. We are working w her on giving a good web presence. Check out her Fb page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Here you go google is your friend

Standard Poodle Breeders Listed By Location, USA & Canada

In GA I've owned a pair from Sundance and have experience with Galyn both top notch


----------

